# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zenuwen en spanningen

## pierree

het is nu zeker reeds 20 a25 jaar dat ik last heb van zenuwen ;een gespannen lichaam(spieren denk ik) ,neem dagelijks kalmeermiddelen en,of spierontspanners;en geen enkele dokter kan me de oorzaak aanduiden van wat dit voorkomt. zijn er nog mensen die dergelijke ongemakken hebben? en wat doen jullie ertegen? met dank op reactie.

----------


## Sefi

Mijn man heeft ook al jaren last van zenuwen. Het komt ook in zijn familie veel voor.
Pas geleden een artikel gelezen over omega 3 en zenuwachtigheid, depressies, etc. 
Kort door de bocht komt het er op neer dat we in Nederland teveel omega 6 binnen krijgen via onze voeding en te weinig omega 3. De verhouding omega 6 : omega 3 zou 1:2 moeten zijn. Als deze verhouding verstoort is voor langere tijd kunnen bovengenoemde klachten ontstaan.
Mijn man zit nu zo'n 2 weken aan de omega 3 en hij zei gisteren dat hij verschil merkt. Ik geloof dat er zo'n 2 maanden voor staat om echt optimaal resultaat te behalen.
Je moet dan 1000 mg omega 3 per dag innemen. Het heeft geen zin om meer in te nemen, maar neem ook niet minder.
Misschien is dit het proberen waard. Je zou het na 2 maanden moeten merken als je problemen hierdoor veroorzaakt worden.

----------


## dotito

@Pierree,

Wat je ook is kan proberen is magnesium is naar schijnt ook heel goed voor de spieren en het verminderd nl ook de zenuwprikkels.
Veel water drinken is ook goed voor de zenuwen.

Anders is aan meditatie/yoga/tai chi doen is heel goed voor geest/body.

En geen koffie/cola drinken zou ik zeker afraden.

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben het eens met do ,ik verdraag al jaren pijnen , maar dit voorjaar heeft arts magnesium voorgeschreven de zenuwprikkels -krampen-ze helpen effectief het verminderen .

----------

